# Dr. Ed - Remember this???



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

> Next time Honcho's Story III - the sire, the elder statesman, the hunting dog, and my constant companion.


In case you forgot, it is the last sentence to your Honcho's Story Part II. I have Parts I & II saved on my computer, dated in 2004!

Surely you have had some spare time to write Honcho's Story III?????

Pretty please


----------



## Dustin Maddux (Aug 18, 2008)

Where can I find I and II at?


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey Vicky, how about posting parts I and II as a sticky so Dr. Ed will have a reminder of his promise every time he logs on. 

JS


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I'll do a search for it here, but, meantime, if someone wants Parts I & II, give me your email address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

The story begins at the end and it will require several chapters, for there is much too much to say about my magnificent old friend in only one chapter. Had he been a man, his life would be legendary. 


I wrote his obituary for the RFTN one evening and it says a great deal about him: " San Joaquin Honcho - He was kind, gentle, and forgiving. We called him the King, and he accepted the role, we wept and our hearts ache, not for him, for he had a wonderful life, but for ourselves, because we know that there will never be another one like him".


Also an obituary from Bill Schrader, Jerry Wickliffe, and others "In memory of Honcho, from his sons and daughters, and their sons and daughters, and those of us who have been priviledged to know them". 


He was a grand old dog, regal and gentlemanly. We appeared together on the cover of Dallas Life Magazine February 2, 1986. He was seated in an antique chair, while I, his loyal subject, knelt on the floor next to him. If man could worship dog, then I plead guilty. I loved that dog more than life itself. He never won anything for me, in fact, I had very little impact on his competitive career, other than having the priviledge of throwing birds for him. After his brush with death and early retirement he was my constant companion, we even spent some time in the duck blind together.


He loved puppies and kittens and wouldn't harm the hair on their backs. Puppies crawled all over him, and the cats slept on top of him. Never once did I see him even curl his lip.


Honcho's life is the classic tale of the kid who grew up on the wrong side of the tracks, who later became president. He was born in California, sired by Judy's brash young male Trumarc's Raider, and out of Doxie Gypsy Taurus, a daughter of FC-AFC Carr-Lab Penrod (NFC-NAFC Super Chief's brother). This is a classic cross breeding of Cork of Oakwood Lane on Paha Sapa Chief bitches, which has produced many, many fine dogs. 


John Folsom, who was working for Rex Carr at the time, got Honcho as a puppy. He trained him for awhile but gave up on him early because he kept overrunning marks, even on repeats. He traded this wild pup for the hunting rights on a ranch. John didn't go there much, but when he did, he discoverd that Honcho was not being cared for properly. In fact he was running loose on the ranch, chasing deer and hunting, a childhood that would explain some of his wanderings in his later years.


Upon learning that Honcho wasn't being cared for properly, John repossessed him and began training him again. Judy had 2 dogs at the time, Dual Champion Trumarc's Triple Threat and AFC Trumarc's Raider. She needed money so she decided to sell Punt. He was in the southeast on approval, but it appeared that the sale might not go through, so someone called about Raider, so she sent him off, expecting to get Punt back. When both dogs sold, she found herself dogless and was in the market for another dog. 


Since Judy and Rex knew Honcho she decided to attempt to buy him from John. He was 20 months old and had a JAM in the derby. 


The first time I saw Honcho, was in the summer of 1975. He was 2 1/2 years old and running the amateur at the Albuquerque trial. His owner, Judy Weikel, was blond and athletic, and the cutest thing I'd seen in awhile. I didn't see him again until the spring after he won the 1976 National Championship Stake at Bosque del Apache Wildlife Refuge near Soccorro, NM. He was lying on a child's mattress in Judy's winter residence on the north shore of Cross Lake in Shreveport, La. One would have never thought that this powerful animal in the field could be so laid back in the house. That was in the spring of 1977 and Honcho and I, only casual acquaintances, were soon to become best of friends and confidants................ to be continued


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Part II


I walked into Judy Weikel's rented lakeside cottage in Shreveport, Louisiana in March 1977 and reclining on a mattress on the floor lay 1976 National Field Champion San Joaquin Honcho. I spoke to him and he raised his head, wagged his tail, and greeted me with his version of a canine smile. It seemed odd to see this powerhouse of a dog when he was in the field, reclining in the house, quiet and serene. It was immediately apparent to me that Honcho was a gentleman, which, throughout his life continued to be one of his most endearing qualities. 


In 1977 and 1978 I trained with Judy quite a bit. She was helping me with my young bitch, I'd Rather Be Lucky, so I had the opportunity to throw birds for Honcho and to get to know him better. 


I made my first visit to Escalon California in July 1978. It was also my first exposure to Rex Carr and his wonderful training facility, CL-2 (Carr-Lab 2). The training water was remarkable and innovative, I had never seen anything like it. 


Honcho was an incredible athlete, and that summer, at age 5, he was in peak condition. Judy roaded him around the perimeter of CL-2 twice a day, driving slowly in her tiny blue Datsun pickup while Honcho loped effortlessly along side. He was a powerful swimmer and he was virtually unaffected by wind and rugged terrain. He ran and swam straighter than any dog I had ever seen. 


After a week in California I returned to Texas. Later in the summer Judy went to Billings Montana to train with friends, Ron and Carol Reitz, and to run two field trials in Montana. I joined her in Billings for one week, then returned to Texas again. Judy, Honcho, and BJ would follow in the fall, and they would soon become a part of my day to day routine.


Honcho had a very successful 1978 campaign with 3 open wins, 2 amateur wins, 1 open 2nd, 3 amateur 2nds, 1 open 3rd, 2 amateur 3rds, 2 open 4ths, and 1 amateur 4th. He was also a finalist in the 1978 National Retriever Championship Stake at Busch Wildlife Area near St. Louis, and I was there beaming with pride, having served as his part-time birdboy.


When the spring trials began in 1979 he appeared headed for another great year, having at his tender age, already been a national finalist 3 times. In March, he developed a forelimb lameness, that at first was very subtle, almost imperceptible. An x-ray revealed a deposition of calcium near his shoulder joint, the result of a supraspinatus muscle injury. An injection of Depomedrol and a little rest rendered him sound again. 


In mid April Honcho developed a dry, hacking cough. He was otherwise fit as ever, and Judy was planning a trip to the midwest to run trials. Her first stop was to be in Kansas at the Jayhawk Retriever Club trial. My partner Walter Legg was also going to the trial, so I felt comfortable releasing my patient for the trip. During the course of the weekend his coughing became worse and he was not feeling great, but still eating. He got to spend the weekend reclining in Barbara Stevens motor home. At the conclusion of the trial Judy sent Honcho back with Walter and continued her trip to the midwest. 


Honcho's condition began to worsen, he consistently ran fever of 103.5 to 104.5. Walter and I mustered all of our diagnostic skills, and determined that he probably had a fungal pneumonia. That was confirmed by finding the causative organism for blastomycosis from a tracheal wash sample that we had submitted for pathology. 

At that time, the treatment for blastomycosis was a drug, amphotericin-B, which could be highly toxic to the kidneys. We learned of a new antifungal drug, ketoconazole, which had been used in people successfully and had been used in dogs for coccidioidomycosis, but not blastomycosis. 


Judy, Walter, and I discussed treatment options, and we decided that ketoconazole was the treatment of choice. With the kind assistance of Dr. Dennis Macy, who was then at Colorado State University, I secured a supply of ketoconazole. While awaiting the arrival of the drug, Honcho's condition continued to deteriorate, and even after beginning therapy he did not immediately improve. He had quit eating and his athletic 75 pound body had shriveled to a mere 55 pounds. I feared that we were going to lose him, so I called Judy and told her if she wanted to see him alive again she should return to Texas. 


I laid on the floor with him, my head resting on his massive chest, tears streaming down my cheeks, and I pleaded in is ear "Please don't die, Honcho, please don't die". 

Judy drove nonstop from Wisconsin, and her arrival was a godsend for my morale, and Honcho's too. We nourished him by force feeding him balls of raw hambuger meat wrapped around balls of butter. After a few days, his fever began to slowly disappear. Over the period of several days I felt that we might have turned the corner with him, but he still would not eat voluntarily. 


His coughing had all but ceased and the weather was warm and sunny so we took him training and he laid in shade resting while the other dogs worked. While we were training, he got to his feet very casually, walked over to the bird pile, picked up a dead pigeon, and proceeded to eat it. To say that we were ecstatic would be a gross understatement and he was allowed to eat all the pigeons he wanted until he began to eat dog food again. 



Through the generosity of Pitman Moore Inc. pharmaceuticals, we obtained a supply of ketoconazole to treat Honcho for a year. By fall he had regained his strength and his weight had returned to normal, but his lungs were badly damaged from the disease and his field trial career was over at age 6. He had accumulated 63 Open points and 62 amateur points, won a double header, was a National Champion, and a national finalist 2 other times ('77 National Amateur & '78 National Open). 


I do not know if his survival was luck, force of will (ours and his), divine intervention, or just the inner strength of the dog who accepted my plea of "please don't die". I have always felt that his marvelous physical condition helped him to look death in the eye and walk away. 


Next time Honcho's Story III - the sire, the elder statesman, the hunting dog, and my constant companion.

Author - Ed Aycock, DVM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Dr. Ed has some up and coming young dogs, he's been busy, but I too sure would like to read part III!

FOM


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow!! thank you


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I think I probably be reading Vicki Lamb's book on Rex Carr before we get the 3rd installment of Honcho....

Course I'll be reading it in a nursing home at this rate.....

/Paul


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I think I probably be reading Vicki Lamb's book on Rex Carr before we get the 3rd installment of Honcho....
> 
> Course I'll be reading it in a nursing home at this rate.....
> 
> /Paul


/Paul, I just did a search and found a past request of yours for a story about a dog named Pancho... or something like that.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

I think Ed got smart and realized there were people all over the world thristing for "the" story.

Knowing his retirement was pushed back due to recent global developements, Ed has now come up with an idea.




























































$5.99 on EE regards,


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I would happily pay to read the full Honcho story and help out Dr. Ed!!! 

Perhaps you have given him a good suggestion, Ken.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> I would happily pay to read the full Honcho story and help out Dr. Ed!!!
> 
> Perhaps you have given him a good suggestion, Ken.


$10.99

Royalties regards,


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Godfather I and Godfather II were great movies


Godfather III was a joke compared to the first two because Coppola used up all his great material for the first two


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Godfather I and Godfather II were great movies
> 
> 
> Godfather III was a joke compared to the first two because Coppola used up all his great material for the first two


*Ouch!!!*

Dr. Ed, I'd be taking that as a challenge if I were you. Show him you best stuff is to come!

(I'm waiting along with everybody else to enjoy the rest of the story of you and your dog.)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> *Ouch!!!*
> 
> Dr. Ed, I'd be taking that as a challenge if I were you. Show him you best stuff is to come!
> 
> (I'm waiting along with everybody else to enjoy the rest of the story of you and your dog.)



Its not a challenge...I think of two scenarios

1. Honcho III is already written but for personal reasons will not be released at this time

2.Honcho III is already done but Ed has tweeked it every so often and its not quite where he wants it


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Its not a challenge...I think of two scenarios
> 
> 1. Honcho III is already written but for personal reasons will not be released at this time
> 
> 2.Honcho III is already done but Ed has tweeked it every so often and its not quite where he wants it


3. Still trying to figure out what price he should plug in on his end in order to get me my $2.00 per EE hit for coming up with the idea.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> /Paul, I just did a search and found a past request of yours for a story about a dog named Pancho... or something like that.



You're thinking of the great Hancho and his run in with the law. The story of Pancho and Left is likewise a great story immortalized in song....

/Paul


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Doctor Ed, I understand about sitting down and writing stuff about the dogs. I've tried to do some of it about the advancement of Chocolate labs, but as the memories of the dogs and people are relived, the eyes get blurry. I will be 80 the next birthday, if I make it, and I would love to hear chapter III (or more) and I know I would know I would tear up then, for I followed his success in RFTN as we started out with the Brown Dogs years ago. We too had a Blasto dog survive, but it cost more that the medical care on both of our two children, (both White and Human). He was like a Brown son to us. Need to close now, previous problem already mentioned, thanks, Doctor Ed, please write, Bill
________
Avandia Heart Attack


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

After all I read about Honcho's story I & II in the everyone is leaving thread I was able to find it. So here it is for any others that were not here at the and would like to read it.


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

I read Honcho II on here but I would like to see Honcho I, II and III all together on here. When I first started working with the dogs I met a trainer who since has become a good friend and every time we would talk about breeding dogs he would say some of his best dogs he trained were out of Honcho and if I ever got the chance to get a honcho dog to do it well my new dog has Honcho in his breeding although its a ways back in his breeding I can still say I have a Honcho dog now.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Scott Parker said:


> I read Honcho II on here but I would like to see Honcho I, II and III all together on here. When I first started working with the dogs I met a trainer who since has become a good friend and every time we would talk about breeding dogs he would say some of his best dogs he trained were out of Honcho and if I ever got the chance to get a honcho dog to do it well my new dog has Honcho in his breeding although its a ways back in his breeding I can still say I have a Honcho dog now.


If that's the case, I have three Honcho dogs.:razz:


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> If that's the case, I have three Honcho dogs.:razz:



Waaa Hooo!!! Me too, I only had to go back a measly SIX generations to learn... I too have a Honcho dog!! 

And even though I am new, I would love to read Honcho III....


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

I hope you guys aren't being smart a$$'s since Honcho has been dead for awhile this is about as close to a Honcho dog as I can get my friend who is a bit older then me was training dogs back when Honcho was still alive so he was able to get dogs that were only 1 or 2 generations back I was just trying to show my respect for a great dog.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Scott Parker said:


> I hope you guys aren't being smart a$$'s since Honcho has been dead for awhile this is about as close to a Honcho dog as I can get my friend who is a bit older then me was training dogs back when Honcho was still alive so he was able to get dogs that were only 1 or 2 generations back I was just trying to show my respect for a great dog.


Not from me!! I actually very proud of it, although six generations back means I got a certain percent of Honcho, but I need a higher education to calculate the amount! 

I am very much a fan of Honcho through EDa's story of him, in no way did my post intend to show disrespect to the champion or your post!! I was only trying to have fun!! This is FaceBook you know!!


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

No problem Byron sometimes on the internet its hard to tell the true intent behind someones words I'm glad you have a Honcho dog to


----------



## TIMBER (May 26, 2004)

I have a female that has Honcho in her 3 generation pedigree. I can see some of him in her face.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Does that make my Indy a Honcho pup? Mom-Zipper-Cody-Honcho? Is that a 3, 4, or 5 generation relationship?


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Honcho was the great grandfather of my dogs sire and also of his mother so I'm not sure how much he has in him.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Scott Parker said:


> I hope you guys aren't being smart a$$'s since Honcho has been dead for awhile this is about as close to a Honcho dog as I can get my friend who is a bit older then me was training dogs back when Honcho was still alive so he was able to get dogs that were only 1 or 2 generations back I was just trying to show my respect for a great dog.


Not hardly. I also had a Zip Code pup (Zip Code's Midnight Lace - Lacey). One Hell of a dog. I was just too stupid to know what we had. What a waste. I feel awful to this day knowing what I do now about these wonderful animals. Her trainer, Melanie Denicus (sp) pleaded with me to keep her in training but I was too broke and wanted her home plus I just wanted her to get our ducks which she could do. I hate the fact that I wasted her potential.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I think I probably be reading Vicki Lamb's book on Rex Carr before we get the 3rd installment of Honcho....
> 
> Course I'll be reading it in a nursing home at this rate.....
> 
> /Paul


looks like I'm on track to be in that nursing home. Maybe if jay ever gets his tapes back we could get some kind of Rex story done 

/Paul


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> looks like I'm on track to be in that nursing home. Maybe if jay ever gets his tapes back we could get some kind of Rex story done
> 
> /Paul


Now thats funny!


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

I have the audio book of honcho III( In Scooby doo's voice ) Its told from honcho's perspective


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

David Lo Buono said:


> I have the audio book of honcho III( In Scooby doo's voice ) Its told from honcho's perspective


Really???? Where did you get it?


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

It came free with my smart works DVD


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

David Lo Buono said:


> It came free with my smart works DVD


Dave stood motionless staring blankly at the whirling blades of the fan in front of him, he was lost in non-thought, just sort of day dreaming. If he hadn't been so inattentive he might of noticed the large load of poop obeying the law of gravity on their collision course with those same rapidly whirling blades.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Dear Dr. Ed,

Please, oh please


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Dear Dr. Ed,
> 
> Please, oh please


Sorry, writer's cramp


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

EdA said:


> Sorry, writer's cramp


Ghost writer.... Won't be the first time..... Folks would love to hear it .


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Got your back here Dr.Ed. 
Parts I & II were fabulous. Short and sweet with just enough inference for all to have the opportunity to contemplate your "by chance" relationships with Honcho and the people surrounding this special boy. You reminded us all of his competitive greatness then took us to his untimely yet productive retirement.
The second, in this case third, phase of his life so to speak, was spent as a fantastic sire of many Field Champions and titled HT dogs. Honcho may be as much or even more legendary for putting his stamp on today's fantastic working retrievers. For years he produced not only successful competitors but producers of successful progeny. A few legends in their own right. The rest is history.

***A trivial side note that intrigues me about the Honcho story was his two kennel mate sons NFC/AFC-Cody and FC/AFC-Percy. What a Trumarc Gang!!!
I myself owned a linebred Honcho bitch that produced 2 linebred Percy litters by Cosmo. Cody was in there too-LOL


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

I know this is quite an old thread but never had read the story of Honcho I & II.
Very cool and thanks for bringing it back to the top.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

it never gets old reading.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

if he waits too long he will have honcho III and Holland I to start


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bump for an old timer who asked about it.

Chris


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm going to have to make a fark/spoof/meme about waiting on Honcho 3.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

by now we need Honcho III, Holland II and Jumbo I... thats a lot to catch up on.


----------

